# JD 318 lawn tractor



## kdoregon (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got a 318 - after mowing for an hour 2, the engine starts to surge radically. If I take of the air cleaner and put my hand over the intake, almost stalling it several times, the surge goes away - for the next few hours of operation anyway. Any ideas as to what may be up?

Thanks,
KD


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I think you may have a problem in the fuel system or carb. Is there a fuel filter? Could there be crud in the carb? Or it may be as easy as a missing or broken spring on the governor?

I am no expert on the older Deere's. I had a 322 but it had the Yanmar motor. Not sure how the engine is governored.

BTW Welcome to tractorforum.com!!!!


----------



## jakes 245 (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure of the design of your tractor. However I had a similar sounding problem with a JD 120 Briggs & Statton.
It turned out that a small vent hole in the gas cap was plugged causing an air lock. After many other efforts (cleaning the carburetor , changing filters and much frustration) I reamed out the vent hole with a piece of wire and the problem was solved.
Might be worth a try.
Jake


----------

